
Ether.Сamp Launches 2016 Hackathon in Totally Different Dimension - lamito
https://cointelegraph.com/news/ethercamp-launches-2016-hackathon-in-totally-different-dimension
======
HairyGing3r
Registered and waiting to meet the team and other participants in the launch
party on the 15th.

~~~
Stephen_T
Great, we look forward to seeing you...Come say hi, the beers are on us!!

